# -B- Journey to 215



## -B- (Mar 24, 2010)

This will be my workout journal and for inspiration for me.

I was diagnosed with CKD last June. As of now I am awaiting a Kidney transplant. I am trying to get my weight down to 215. I follow a strict diet, and limit my protein intake. No supps taken.

I am on Lasix 80 mg a day..40 am 40 pm to keep water at bay

Todays workout

db incline press 3 sets 12,12,8

hammer strength decline 3 sets 12,12,12

hammer strength incline press
3 sets 8,8,8

pec deck 3 sets
12,12,12

also did 30 minutes on the bike.

Starting out slow as have not lifted in a few weeks.

Hitting up a back and legs workout tomorrow.

I look forward to any comments.


----------



## -B- (Mar 25, 2010)

todays workout just did legs

leg press
90 pounds 1x15
150 pounds 1x15
210 pounds 1x15

calf raise on leg press
90 pounds 1x20
150 pounds 1x20
210 pounds 1x20

leg extensions
50 pounds 2x8
100 pounds 1 x8

seated leg curls
90 pounds 3x15

calf extnesion
90 pounds 1x15
150 pounds 2x15

30 mins bike


----------



## -B- (Mar 27, 2010)

yesterday was my 41st bday. 

i did 30 minutes bike yesterday, and 30 minutes this morning

tomorrow will be a leg workout, monday will be chest and back.


----------



## -B- (Mar 30, 2010)

tweaked my back so no workouts for a bit.

did 30 minutes on the bike yesterday

30 mins on the treadmill today


----------

